# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  أرجوا منكم براءة الذمة

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 


أرجوا ممن يقرأ موضوعي أن يبرأ ذمتي 



التفاصيل في الأسفل 

.......






........














.........>>>>>>>















.................>>>>>>>>

















...............>>>>>>>>>>>>>>













..........................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>













معليش لهذي الطريقة لكن كل هذا لإختبار شعوركم والتي أتمنى أن تسطروها هنا

كما شعرتم بها عند قراءتكم لهذه الكلمات


أرجوا براءة الذمة 

هذا العبارة التي تجعل الشخص الآخر يتحفز 

فالبعض يعترف بهذه العبارة فقط عندما يريد أن ...يحج ...يعتمر ....يسافر 

أما وهو وما دام في البلد وفي البيت وفي المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه 

تراه مع الأسف - البعض طبعاً - لا يتورع عن أي عمل 

من غيبة ونميمة وحتى أمرو تمس أطراف أخرى 

ما دعاني لكتابة هذا الموضوع هو أن لي عادة في بعض الأيام 

أرسل رسالة عن طريق الجوال الى الأهل والأصحاب والأصدقاء 

أطلب منهم براءة الذمة والتحلل وفي نفس الوقت أحلل وأبرأ ذمة من له حق عندي 

وذلك لعله صدر مني ما يوجب حقاً لأحد من الناس 

وأيضاً لتطييب النفوس وترطيب الأجواء معهم 

فلعل أحدهم قصرنا في حقه أو يبني وبينه شبه خلاف 

فيتم حله بهذه العبارات وطلب الحلية منه 

لكن قبل عشرة محرم الحرام أرسلت هذه الرسالة الى مجموعة من الأهل والأصحاب 

وتفاجأت بموقف أحد الأصدقاء الذي أخذ يتصل بي أكثر من مرة حتى قابلته 

ففاجأني بسؤاله :- وين بتسافر ...عمرة ...زيارة ..عمل ولا ويش السالفه ؟؟

قلت له :- لا يا خوك أنا في سفر دائم في هذي الحياة ومن اللطيف انك تطلب براءة الذمة من الأصدقاء 

عندها فهم المغزى الذي أرمي له .

ما رأيكم ؟؟

السنا في سفر دائم في هذه الحياة الدنيا التي غيبت عنا بعض الأحباب والأهل ؟؟

السنا في هذه الدنيا مسافرون للآخرة في كل وقت ؟؟؟

الم يأت الحديث فيما معناه ...أكثروا من ذكر هادم اللذات ؟؟؟

أم يقتصر طلب براءة الذمة عند السفر ؟؟


أفيدونا بآرائكم 


((اللهم إشهد بأني أبرأت ذمة كل من قرأ موضوعي من كل أمر ، وأسأله أن يبرأ ذمتي 

وأسأله الدعاء وإشراكي في خالص الأعمال ))


خالص تحياتي 
فمان الكريم

----------


## أبو سلطان

*اتصدق أخويي مشرفنا واحد فاضي أنا ظنيت إنك بتروك حج لو عمرة لو ازيارة*

*لأنه فعلا هو المعتاد ... و لا أحد يفكر إنه في حياته الأبدية دائما على سفر*

*و لو افترضنا أنه ينوي يسافر لأمر آخر كتجارة أو إجازة أو ما شاكل ما يقدم هالطلب لمن يعرف*

*و كأن هالجملة الطيبة و ضعت فقط للدعاية و الإعلان، أن الشخص بيرح لحج لو عمرة لو ازيارة*

*شكرا لك أخي على هالموضوع المهم جدا*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 
وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 



موضوع يستحق الطرح والنقاش فيه حقيقة... 

أحياناً يغفل الانسان ويلهوا في هذه الدنيا.. 

ويتناسى أن للناس عليه تبعات ... 
لابد أن يُحللوه كي ينعم باستقرار الضمير ... 



جميل جداً..أن تكون بين البشر هذه العبارة من حين لآخر.. 

لتصفي بذلك نفوسهم.. 

وتطهر قلوبهم على بعضهم البعض.. 

وليس هناك أفضل من أيام الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه  

لتكون إنطلاقة للجميع بأن يطلب براءة الذمة من أخوانه المؤمنين.. 

أخي الكريم... أبو زين .. 

جُزيت خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى..على هذه الالتفاتة .. 

وهذا الطرح الموفق للغاية.. 

وأنا هنا بدوري اسألكم براءة الذمة.... 
ومؤكد الجميع بالنسبة لي مُباح ومبرية ذمته.. 


موفقين جميعاً..ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 

دمتم برعاية الإله.. 





التمس العذر لصغر أحرفي.. 

في حق هذا الموضوع القيّم..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتصدق اخوي 
اني ما جاء على بالي سفر والا زياره ولا شي لما قريت الجمله
بس خفت ووقفت ما قريت 
قعدت افكر ليش ابو زين يطلب براءة الذمة 
فعلا استخدامنا الى هالجملة جدا محدود في مقامات معينة 
واحنا دائما ننسى السفر الي احنا فيه وهل هو طويل والا قصير 
لأن التذكره تبعه مفتوحه
اخوك صحيح اني استخدم هالجمله اكثر من غيري
بس مع هذا مقله فيها ما انتظر لين احد بسافر لا اقولها حتى في المواقف العادية 
بس بجد طريقتك انت اخوي في استخدامها في الجوال عجبتني كتير 
وهذا هو المفروض انوسع نطاق استخدامها 
وطريقة الجوال مبتكره مع تطور الزمن واليها مفعولها الطيب 
يعطيك العافية اخوي
طرح ونقاش وموضوع رائع جدا 
تسلم الأيادي

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اممممم انا مااجى في بالي سفر..
ويمكن تخرعت  :wacko: وقلبي طاح برجولي بس ايييييهه :wacko:  مااعرف بس وعن المزح ودخلي بالموضوع 
امممم الاجى ببالي الله لايقولها انك بتترك المنتدى لان البنت تفكر في جديييه  :rolleyes: لايجيك كف 
بجد اخووووي هذه الكلمه جدا راااائعه وكلا منا بحاجه ماسه لها 
وكما قلت اننا في سفر وكلا منا يعد الى آخرته وقليل من يتذكر ويتعظ 
مثلا كنت سابقا كلما كلمت اخوووي الكبير داااائما بعد التحيه والسلام 
>تقبل الله <ارد عليه ليش انا جااايه من سفر او لاني لااشوفك باستمرار اووووو
يجيئني رده ربي يتقبل اعمالنا الصالحه بحسن الاقبول من صلاة ودعاء واعمال الخير
اسأل الله حسن الخاتمه 
ويجعل خاتمة امرنا الى خير 
وسأل الجميع براءة الذمه والصفح اذا سئت الى احد هنا بس بجد واكيييد بدون قصد  :embarrest: 
تسلم اخوووي ابو زيــــــن 
ويعطيك العااافيه 
داااائما طرحك له معنى وتمـــــــــيز
دمت وداااام ابداااعك ونشاااطك الرااائع
تقبل تحياااتـــــــــي.....

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اخى ابوزين 
انى دايما هالكلمة على لسانى فديما عندما 
اخرج من بيت اهلى لازم اقول هدا الكلمة
ابرو دمتى حتى الوالد والوالدة اللة يحفطهم لى ما يرضو اقولها امى دايم اقول لا تقوليها
تعورين قلبى بس انى دايم اقول الها انا احنا فى سفر على طول
صدقنى اخوى انة جاء على بالى لما قريت الموضوع انة بيكون نفس الكلام
اللة يعطيك الف عافية اخوى على هالكلام الرائع
تحياتى مريم المقدسة

----------


## دمعة المقهور

بجد أنت فاضي --- لكن من الروعة أن يكون الانسان اكثير ميوله أيجابية وليست عدوانية --

ومن الجهل أن يفكر الشخص أنه مخلد حتى لو ملك كل شي فكل شيء إلى زوال --

ومن الغرابة على قدرة الرب سقوط الطائرة الأميركية قبل أيام والسبب هو سرب من الطيور --

فكيف لكائنات صغيرة تستطيع أن تهز هذا المجسم الضخم -- لكن تعتيم الرؤية على الطائر أفقده الصواب على ماأظن --

وهكذا هو حال الأنسان -- قد يكون ثريا لحد لايخطر على بال بشر لكن مجرد نكسة خفيفة أوحزن عابر يفقده صوابه ويجعله أن يفكر في أعادة حساباته --- سبحان الله --

ودمت أخي بحفظ الله ---

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

  اخي العزيز  واحد مشغول اسمح لي بها

    ان الدنيا الفا نيه بسرعة ما تؤ لفنا تفرقنا وتحرق قلوبنا 
    لذا ان اقترح على كل من يخل منتدانا هذا ان نتعا هد الشفاعة لبعضنا ولقد 
سبق ات طرحة لذالك ولم اجد التجا وب 
  فاقول اخي انا ابو كوثر وهذا اسمي حقيقة لا اسم حركي 
  اعا هدك ان جعلني الله من اهل الشفاعه يوم القيامة ان اشفع لك 
  ولجميع من يعا هدني على ذالك وجميع احبابنا في هذا المنتدى 

   خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
     بو كوثر

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *اتصدق أخويي مشرفنا واحد فاضي أنا ظنيت إنك بتروك حج لو عمرة لو ازيارة*
> 
> 
> *لأنه فعلا هو المعتاد ... و لا أحد يفكر إنه في حياته الأبدية دائما على سفر*
> 
> *و لو افترضنا أنه ينوي يسافر لأمر آخر كتجارة أو إجازة أو ما شاكل ما يقدم هالطلب لمن يعرف*
> 
> *و كأن هالجملة الطيبة و ضعت فقط للدعاية و الإعلان، أن الشخص بيرح لحج لو عمرة لو ازيارة*
> 
> ...






أخي العزيز أبو سلطان 

وهذا ما كنت أرمي اليه عندما طرحت هذا الموضوع 

تصدق أخويي البعض أجدهم يستغربون جداً عندما أرسل لهم بأنني أطلب

منهم براءة الذمة 
أحدهم يقول لي ...ليش فيه بيني وبينك صار تتش لا سمح الله 

قلت له يمكن في يوم صار مني غلط 

يعني لازم أنتظر لامن أقرر أروح الحج أو العمرة يعني ؟؟

ومن وقتها وهوه يرسل لأصحابه بعد بين فترة وفترة 


لك خالص تقديري
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة ....مراحب 




> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..
>  اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
> موضوع يستحق الطرح والنقاش فيه حقيقة...
> أحياناً يغفل الانسان ويلهوا في هذه الدنيا..
> ويتناسى أن للناس عليه تبعات ...
> لابد أن يُحللوه كي ينعم باستقرار الضمير ...
> 
>  البعض لا يبدي أي اهتمام بهكذا أمر في حياته وينتظر الى 
> ...






 أسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يوفقكم 
لما فيه خير الدنيا والآخرة 

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عفاف الهدى مرحبتين




> اتصدق اخوي







> اني ما جاء على بالي سفر والا زياره ولا شي لما قريت الجمله
> بس خفت ووقفت ما قريت 
> قعدت افكر ليش ابو زين يطلب براءة الذمة
> 
>  يعني ويش جاء في بالك خيتي 
> -أعتقد انك فكرتين بأني سوف أنسحب 
> لا والف لا من الإنسحاب من هذا الصرح الشامخ 
> 
> فعلا استخدامنا الى هالجملة جدا محدود في مقامات معينة 
> ...





 تقبلي خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي أم الحمزة 





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اممممم انا مااجى في بالي سفر..
> ويمكن تخرعت وقلبي طاح برجولي بس ايييييهه مااعرف بس وعن المزح ودخلي بالموضوع 
> امممم الاجى ببالي الله لايقولها انك بتترك المنتدى لان البنت تفكر في جديييه لايجيك كف 
>  أقول لا يجي في بالك خيتي وبالنسبة لي أنا 
> من المستحيل أن أترك المنتدى أبداً 
> وأقول لك خيتي خطشر عنش ولا تقول مره فانيه بتهوني عن المنتدى ، هنا أخوة وأخوات أعزاء 
> ...





 خيت يأم الحمزة تواجدك دائماً 
يشرفنا 

لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي مريم المقدسة مرحبتين




> اخى ابوزين







> انى دايما هالكلمة على لسانى فديما عندما 
> اخرج من بيت اهلى لازم اقول هدا الكلمة
> ابرو دمتى حتى الوالد والوالدة اللة يحفطهم لى ما يرضو اقولها امى دايم اقول لا تقوليها
> تعورين قلبى 
> 
>  هنيئاً لك خيتي طلبك براءة الذمة 
> وبالنسبة للوالدة الله يحفظها بإمكانك إفهامها بلطف 
> بأن طلبك هذا ليس تفاؤل بالشر 
> بقدر ما هو طلب لتطهير النفس 
> ...





 لك خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي دمعة المقهور حياك الله





> بجد أنت فاضي ---
>  مشكوووووور 
> 
>  لكن من الروعة أن يكون الانسان اكثير ميوله أيجابية وليست عدوانية --
> 
>  نعم أخي ميول الإنسان يجب أن يراها هو بنفسه 
> إيجابية وهذا لا يمنع من أن يتذكر بأنه في سفر الآخرة 
> ويجب عليه أن يطهر نفسه 
> 
> ...



 
 ربي الله أسأل أن يوفقك للخير 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي الكريم بوكوثر حياك الله




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> اخي العزيز واحد مشغول اسمح لي بها
>  مسمووووووووح أخي ... 
> 
> ان الدنيا الفا نيه بسرعة ما تؤ لفنا تفرقنا وتحرق قلوبنا 
> لذا ان اقترح على كل من يخل منتدانا هذا ان نتعا هد الشفاعة لبعضنا ولقد 
> سبق ات طرحة لذالك ولم اجد التجا وب 
> ...



 خالص تحياتي وتقديري لتواجدك الكريم
فمان الله

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الســلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
عظم الله لكم الاجر بمصاب سيد الساجدين . 
لمعرفتي فيك اخي ابو زين
لم تذهب افكــاري للبعيد .. (وتوقعت انه موضوع للنقاش).. . 
هذا الطرح ذكرني بموقف مررت بــه من يومين او اكثر عندما طلبت من احد الاشخاص .
ابراء ذمتي ومسامحتي ان كنت غلطت في حقه .. فــ / رأيت منه الاستنكار
هو يعلم تماما انني لست على موعد سفر دنيــوي .. وانما ذهب فكــره الى انني
سأرحــل عن هذه الدنيــا .!! 
لا احد منا يعيش في هذه الدنيــا بضمااان لسنوات محدودة
وربما نسمع بخبر انسان كنا نجلس معه منذ ساعات ، لا بل دقائــق معدودة . 
مع الاســف الشديد اعتدنا ذلك اننا لا نطلب ولا نُطالب ببراءة الذمه الا إذا حان موعد للسفــر . 
اخواني ،، اخواتي ..
اســألكم انا اميرة باحساسي
براءة الذمــه . 
هذا وصلى الله على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وآلــه الاطهـار .

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*إن جئت للحق أخي الفاضل إنك في الجانب الصح دائماً خصوصاً مع هذه العبارة التي سقطت من قاموس حياتنا ومن مفردات سلوكياتنا ، فنحن على الدوام نتدلى على غصن الحياة الفانية ونتنفس طول الأمل ونستنشق عطر الأبدية مع أن هذا لا يجب أن يستمر وحتى نقضي على هذه الصفة يجب أن نسأل الآخرين هذا السؤال دائماً وأن نطرحه بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة حتى يصبح شائعاً ومتداولاً فالكثيرين يعتقدون إنه لا يثار إلا عندما يقصد الشخص الرحيل من الدنيا أو ينوي الفراق إلى البعيد بينما هذا غير صحيح فالموت يباغت الإنسان في كل لحظة ونحن نعيش حالة التسويف فلا نسأل الله التوبة ولا نسأل الآخرين الصفح والسماح وبراءة الذمة إلاّ إذا حلّ بنا مكروه ، نستنثني ونستبعد دائماً سؤال البراءة من حياتنا إلا البعض القليل أمثال الأخ/ واحد فاضي الذي يستذكر ويستحضر الفراق في أي لحظة وجميل أن ننقي علاقاتنا بالآخرين ونصفيها ونغربلها بمثل هذه الدعوات فما أدرانا فربما يزورنا الموت بغتة ويكون القبر صندوق رفاتنا ووقتئذ لا يجدي الندم ولا حتى الشكوى تفيد !!!*
*تحياتي للجميع*
*يوم سعيد*

----------

